# Forte trovoada e inundações em Corroios - 28 Maio 2011



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 19:28)

Boa tarde.

Aqui deixo o pequeno vídeo que fiz quando uma potente célula passou aqui por cima de mim. Vejam em 720p o vídeo. A qualidade não é a original, o vídeo perdeu muita, mas mesmo muita qualidade após a edição.  

Um filme de 60 fps fixos, sem falhas e em alta resolução, mesmo 5 estrelas, ficou uma porcaria depois de editado. Desculpem a qualidade, pois não era a que eu pretendia apresentar, até o som sofreu algumas alterações, passando de Dobly Digital para Estéreo. 

Espero que gostem, foi uma trovoada linda. Só este aguaceiro deixou um acumulado de 16 mm em 10 minutos (foram cortadas algumas partes). Intensidade máxima da precipitação: 169 milímetros por hora, como vão poder ver a seguir.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2011 às 19:48)

Má qualidade nada, muito bom! Bela trovoada, quem me dera.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 20:01)

Quando essa célula por aqui passou vinha fraquinha, apenas acumulou 4.3mm...

Excelente reportagem é bem perceptível aos 1:33 e 2:26 a intensidade da chuva 

Obrigado Lightning


----------



## windchill (28 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Eu estava em Corroios a essa hora e foi de facto uma bela trovoada! 
Pena que não tenha conseguido fazer nenhum registo audio/video....


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Mai 2011 às 21:13)

Parabéns, Lightning.

Excelente registo

Foram trovões bem assustadores.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 23:08)

Bom registo 

Parabéns.


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 01:24)

Foi semelhante à que por aqui passou há uns dias!  

Isso sim que é chover. Por isso é que me é dificil imaginar ainda maior intensidade de precipitação! Deve ser algo medonho!

Obrigado Lightning!!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:21)

Grandes estrondos.. Nesse dia aqui cairam 44,5mm se não me engano ..


----------

